

Flowchart: Can you eat a sales tax-free meal “to-go” in SF? - dbloom
http://media.sfweekly.com/7759503.0.jpg

======
dbloom
From this excellent article: [http://www.sfweekly.com/2012-04-04/news/taxes-
food-beverages...](http://www.sfweekly.com/2012-04-04/news/taxes-food-
beverages-california-board-of-equalization-revenue-class/)

(I didn't link to the article directly in the submission because the flowchart
was the most interesting part to me, but it's buried two clicks deep from the
article itself)

------
jmcguckin
This hurts my brain.

